# Using MDF for a Canvas



## Terry (Nov 16, 2011)

I have started to use MDF with a good undercoat to paint on. I use a rough emery to scratch the surface and give good teeth. I use a good quality house paint flat wall or ceiling in a neutral colour.

I am going through some photos that have good memories for me. The latest painting of the Car Ferry we put our small van on to go to Tasmania. I took the photo the week before we left as it went under the harbor Bridge.

I used a projector to adjust the outline to my canvas and a 6" x 4" to see the colours. Some say this is cheating but it still has to be painted, the colours mixed and the detail put in. I still have some detail to add but want to wait until it is really dry before adding the last layer. I have found that way if I stuff something up I can remove it with a damp sponge without effecting the layer beneath. Another reason why I like Acrylics.

I am striving to get my pictures as real as possible. I shall fail but come close to what satisfys me.

I am moving to MDF as I plan a large Mural style and to that end I have bought an Overhead Projector and some large Brushes. I also plan to practice with a couple of Airbrushes I got on Ebay.

I am now the Vice President of our local Art Society so that gets me more involved. I also program and am working on my new website to sell my programs. When I have finished I shall create a website to showcase my paintings.

Soon I shall try my hand at Pen and Ink with a Water Colour wash. I do not use Oils at the moment
Terry


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm not familiar with MDF. Do you coat it with Gesso before painting? Perhaps we call it something else here. As to projectors, not my style, but I do a bit of scale adjusted measuring from time to time.


----------



## Terry (Nov 16, 2011)

MDF is a compressed board slightly denser than Masonite if you know that product. I use 3mm thick, thicker is available but 3mm suits canvases up to 60x60cm the size I usually go for. I used to use Gesso but now I use good quality flat Acrylic paint(House) I sand the surface. I am into technology and even have an overhead projector for larger canvases for when I venture into that area.

Modern Art Acrylics will outlast Oils by 100's of years. The do not crack. Can be affected by UV rays though

I am not a purist and am accused by some in our Society of cheating but even the Masters used a camera obscura which was a type of projector


----------

